# Creating a dwarf shrimp nursery from a filter intake tube



## stevewaldron (May 30, 2011)

Hi there!

I just joined APC today. Looks like a great forum. I just started a blog about my adventures in the planted aquarium hobby...today's post is about a DIY project where I concealed an intake tube with a planted piece of poret foam-- it also doubles as a nursery for the fire red and various Crystal Red Shrimp in the tank. check it out at:

http://www.aquariumearth.com/?p=87

best regards,
Steve


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Steve,

Glad you joined us; APC is a great site. You might appreciate this thread and specifically the 15th post.


----------



## stevewaldron (May 30, 2011)

Hi Roy and all,

Thanks! Thanks for the shout out! No clogging issues-- the actual intake hangs below the sponge/plant island. have fun with your fish tanks-- keep it fresh!

best,
Steve


----------

